# Angeln am Baikalsee



## Shayi (9. Dezember 2010)

War schonmal jemand am Baikalsee angeln? Suche alles mögliche an Informationen darüber. Am liebesten Unterkunft bei Einheimischen mit Verpflegung und wo man die Möglichkeit hat, mit einem Boot rauszufahren.

Bedanke mich im voraus für alle Infos die ihr mir zukommen lassen könnt!

Thx


----------



## Sterni01 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Baikalsee*

Da gibt´s schon nen Tröt !
War auch ganz lustig !!!


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Baikalsee*

Ja, ich hoffe nicht das du auch auf 1700m tiefe Angeln willst!
Ansonsten würd ich mir das auch mal geben!


----------



## Dart (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Baikalsee*

Hallo @shayi
Die Anspielungen der Kollegen beziehen sich auf diesen, etwas sinnfreien Thread => http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=186462

Ich schätze deine Anfrage deutlich seriöser ein, und hoffe das sich noch jemand meldet, der dort wirklich schon einmal war...und auch gefischt hat.
In der Zwischenzeit empfehle ich dir unter engl. Suchbegriffen schon mal reichlich zu googeln...da kommen schon ein paar spärliche Infos, siehe => http://www.google.de/search?sourcei...ake+baikal&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=6409aefa44040424


----------



## Shayi (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Baikalsee*

Wir haben es wirklich vor. Ich habe auch schon eine Deutsche gefunden, die dort mit einem Taigajäger lebt und eine Hütte vermietet: Karin Haß und ihr Lebensgefährte Slava Gabyschev

Sie hat auch ein Buch über das Leben dort geschrieben: 

http://www.taigaleben.de/html/wir_uber_uns.html


----------



## andydererste (9. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Baikalsee*

Hast du nunmehr gute Informationsseiten über den Baikalsee gefunden?
Überlege auch im August mit der Transsibirschen Eisenbahn über Russland, Mongolei nach China zu fahren.
Der Baikalsee ist sicher einen Abstecher wert, jedoch stehe ich momentan am Anfang meiner Planung. 
Falls du neue Informationen gefunden hast, würde ich mich freuen wenn du diese teilst.


----------

